# Heads Up, 40 Year Old Malt In Aldi



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

For those of us who might just occasionally partake of a wee dram, there is a rather nice 40 year old single malt whisky in Aldi from Thursday, yes Ok its Â£50 but itds a fraction of a half decent 40 year old, and a mere drop compared to a more well regarded 40 year old whisky.

Its Christmas....go treat yourself and feel the real deal, not these Â£25 supermarket 10 year old striplings.


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

I think I know where the Aldi is in Brighton... I shall check it at the end of the week... thanks for the heads up, I have to admit being partial to a dram of whisky.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Be aware that there is only 3000 bottles of the stuff between 450 stores, this whisky is going to be high on malt afficianardos lists and at 6 bottles a store its going to go fast, some say there will be a glut of the liquid finding it's way to ebay on Friday for a lot more money than the asking price!


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

which particular whisky is this...?

Oh I see it's the Gledbridge


----------



## Monaco (Dec 1, 2011)

Will be popping in to buy 1 or the lot then next week,if no one else ahead of me lol,worth several hundred on the 6 or 7 bottles.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

You have to ask yourselves how good it really is if after 40 years it has ended up in Aldi ??????

Save up for a good bottle

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Monaco (Dec 1, 2011)

BondandBigM said:


> You have to ask yourselves how good it really is if after 40 years it has ended up in Aldi ??????
> 
> Save up for a good bottle
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Still worth a dabble,maybe a good investment too.


----------



## The Prefect (Dec 7, 2011)

Nearly as old as me. It must be way past its best!!!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

From indipendant tastings at the launch it got some very high praise (not so thier 25yr old malt though), experts compared it to Â£300-Â£400 a bottle stuff, so would have been well worth a punt.....if there had been enough to go around!


----------



## Monaco (Dec 1, 2011)

Apparently they were nearly at each others throats at the local branch lol,seen them on the bay for well over a ton now.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

They were on the bay in the afternoon for up to Â£250 BIN.........


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> You have to ask yourselves how good it really is if after 40 years it has ended up in Aldi ??????
> 
> Save up for a good bottle
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Says the man who drinks 37.5% vodka...


----------

